# Milwaukee tool made in China



## concretemasonry

Milwaukee, China is just south of Bejing, China and just east of the Mercedes plant. The plant next to it makes parts for the Caterpillar plant in Peoria, Illinois.

The drill was probably shipped on Northwest Airlines to Detroit. - LOL

Small world isn't it?


----------



## elementx440

I noticed my Craftsman precision needle nose pliers are "MADE IN CHINA"... it wont be long now...


----------



## Mr. Michael

I was at Sears today, and noticed most of the Dewalt was made in China, too.
:no:


----------



## KUIPORNG

Well, may be to the bright side, after I used the drill for a few mud mixing... it's performance is excellant... so may be Made in China is not always mean a bad thing...


----------



## handy man88

Most stuff today is either made in China, Taiwan, or Mexico. If you're shopping at Home Depot, Ryobi is made in china while Ridgid is made in Taiwan. Taiwan is much better with regard to the quality of the products produced. I think even my Bosch drills are made in Mexico.


----------



## KUIPORNG

Although if you buy in HD... you got to check the country before paying... I found out there same drill cost $150 bucks more but was stamped with USA made.... whereas if you buy from internet... most of the time, such information is not specified... unless you remember to ask... and they bother to answer....


----------



## jombres

from the standpoint of product quality, if a factory is set up right from the originating company, with tolerances, good supplies, training of employees, and high degree of automation and quality control, then it matters not where in the world a factory produces products, except that in the end, the cost of production is lower due to labor cost.

from the standpoint of product image, brand, reliability, etc, i like you held the belief that made in usa was better, for tools like milwaukee, porter-cable, craftsman (for hand tools) and (some) DeWalt.

Unfortunately, we americans want the best products, at the best prices. on one hand, I want to be able to buy an american made product, high quality, support my american brethren in th emanufacturing sector, and all of that. On the other hand, we also want good wages and benefits to accomplish our work. how can we pay $15-20 per hour per employee, plus provide him/her with good benefits like medical, dental, 401k, etc, so that they are satisfied and can raise a family, or at least supplement a spouse's income, and, still produce a product that when it hits the retail level, is still affordable? and be able to compete, against other manufacturers that have already made the move to manufacturing in china, taiwan, mexico, etc, to lower their production costs in order to bring a reasonable product to market. Its difficult. I think it all begins with us consumers too. we have to be willing to seek out and desire more costly american made goods to support our own countrymen and economy.

only if all american consumers ceased buying cheaper products imported by the likes of wal-mart and target, would manufacturers and retailers alter the supply chains back the other way. until then, each purchase we all make, whether we like it or not (sometimes you have no choice, the item is made where its made and thats it) is another step closer to the "Chin-ification of the United States"


----------



## aokss

it's like that all over...i work for the #2 cabinet maker of kitchen/bathroom cabinet in the u.s.a. and alot at least 1/4 or maybe more of there doors and frame come from china:chinese:. and they are building a plant in mexico to supply the western plant in the u.s. cause it be cheaper then to have are plant (in indiana) ship the parts to them out west.
my company tells us we gotta do better cause china is coming.....but they turn around and have them make are stuff:bangin: LOL


----------



## concretemasonry

China can make whatever the the U.S. customer wants. - Poor or excellent quality.

They do know quality judging from the 6 and 8 lane streets in Shanghai jammed with Mercedes, BMWs, Lexus and Toyotas. The amout of gas they are starting to buy is/will push our gas prices up, but still not as high as what the rest of world pays. - They buy oil just like us, just like they buy and ship wood.

Remember when Japan was killing us with cheap labor? Now their labor cost is higher and they are still doing O.K.


----------



## handy man88

concretemasonry said:


> China can make whatever the the U.S. customer wants. - Poor or excellent quality.
> 
> They do know quality judging from the 6 and 8 lane streets in Shanghai jammed with Mercedes, BMWs, Lexus and Toyotas. The amout of gas they are starting to buy is/will push our gas prices up, but still not as high as what the rest of world pays. - They buy oil just like us, just like they buy and ship wood.
> 
> Remember when Japan was killing us with cheap labor? Now their labor cost is higher and they are still doing O.K.


China does not know quality WRT autos....they know name brands, and assume that comes with quality.


----------



## Thurman

I retired from a major automotive manufacturer in the U.S., commonly known by two letters. You may or may not have been surprised back in the late '70's and early '80's how many component parts of autos were made overseas. Looking at a window sticker today will only tell you IF the auto has been assembled within the U.S., Canada, or even Mexico to be called "Made in U.S.A." There is a percentage (I believe 15% now) of foreign made components in a U.S. assembled auto which must be noted on the window sticker. Manufacturers shop around for someone to produce parts for products to be assembled, then someone to assemble all those parts, and someone to ship them into the good ole' U.S. to sell to us. The only product which I really know for sure that is American made is the Miller Beer(s) I drink, which are made in my hometown, and I know how to look for the I.D. code for this plant :thumbup:. David


----------



## Giles

KUI****G said:


> Although if you buy in HD... you got to check the country before paying... I found out there same drill cost $150 bucks more but was stamped with USA made.... whereas if you buy from internet... most of the time, such information is not specified... unless you remember to ask... and they bother to answer....


I always ask and if they don't answer, I move on:thumbup:


----------



## Giles

handy man88 said:


> China does not know quality WRT autos....they know name brands, and assume that comes with quality.


Most of the problems I have seen with China junk is due to the poor quality of materials:thumbsup:
China has the poorest quality Aluminum and Steel IN THE WORLD! And a lot of child slave labor is involved in many products:furious:


----------



## Jim F

There is not an easy answer to the predicament we find ourselves in but I think we have ourselves to blame for the fact that so many of our products and services come from offshore sources. Some of it is based simply on the fact that these products can be made of equal or better quality overseas for substantially less money. 

Look at the market share that China has captured just in guitars and violins. Musicians would not buy from China much less recommend from China if the quality did not meet their expectations. There was a time when "Made in China" meant that it was poorly manufactured and would soon break. That is no longer the case. I doubt that Milwaukee would put their name on a drill made in China if it was poorly made. This is not true of everything made in China. Look up Chinese car crash test on Youtube for example. But give them time and they will have automotive exports here. 

What they seem to have in China is something we used to have here and that is pride.


----------



## concretemasonry

Jim F -

Surprising that someone else was aware of the violins made in China. The finest quality violins embarass most of the rest of the world (especially the U.S. and Europe) for quality and use only Chinese wood. The mass market (cheap) they also control is common in the U.S. and uses American or Russian wood, but never the valuable Chinese wood.

Like many other products, they are probably shipped on the largest, fastest and most sophisticated ships that cut 4 days off a Pacific crossing using a crew of only 13, so hourly wages or labor costs are not important. I think they may charter a 747 to ship the expensive ones though.

According to a GM executive, China is a bigger market for Buicks than the U.S., but lags behind Mercedes and BMW. They all are behind some Chinese and other Asian imports, since China is the worlds largest car market (hard to believe). - Seems hard to believe what has happened in the last 10 to 15 years.


----------



## handy man88

Giles said:


> Most of the problems I have seen with China junk is due to the poor quality of materials:thumbsup:
> China has the poorest quality Aluminum and Steel IN THE WORLD! And a lot of child slave labor is involved in many products:furious:


Add drywall to that list.


----------



## handy man88

concretemasonry said:


> Jim F -
> 
> Surprising that someone else was aware of the violins made in China. The finest quality violins embarass most of the rest of the world (especially the U.S. and Europe) for quality and use only Chinese wood. The mass market (cheap) they also control is common in the U.S. and uses American or Russian wood, but never the valuable Chinese wood.
> 
> Like many other products, they are probably shipped on the largest, fastest and most sophisticated ships that cut 4 days off a Pacific crossing using a crew of only 13, so hourly wages or labor costs are not important. I think they may charter a 747 to ship the expensive ones though.
> 
> According to a GM executive, China is a bigger market for Buicks than the U.S., but lags behind Mercedes and BMW. They all are behind some Chinese and other Asian imports, since China is the worlds largest car market (hard to believe). - Seems hard to believe what has happened in the last 10 to 15 years.


Buicks are considered luxury cars in China.

How foolish some are.


----------



## adenayers

*Milwaukee tools made in america*

I agree with most of the other threads but the main point i have to make is that you bought the tool on ebay and didnt really support the US economy if you were wanting US made


----------



## itguy08

Just a couple things:

Milwaukee is owned by Techtronic, who makes Ryobi, Craftsman, Milwaukee, and AEG. (http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands) So it makes sense that the stuff comes form China now.

I agree it's important to support our home country and when I was at Sears buying some tools, most of the hand tools are still made in the USA (at least the mechanic's set). I have a set of the regular pliers and they are stamped USA. for hand tools I definitely try to buy Made in USA.

As far as the costs - it still baffles me that it's cheaper to build, say, a washing machine in China, ship it 1/2 - 3/4 the way around the world than build it in Kansas and ship it 1,500 miles. Labor costs can't be that much more expensive in the USA....


----------



## forresth

Don't blame it all on labor.

Most of money savings in outsourcing comes from the expense of our tax structure and regulations.


----------



## Giles

KUI****G said:


> Although if you buy in HD... you got to check the country before paying... I found out there same drill cost $150 bucks more but was stamped with USA made.... whereas if you buy from internet... most of the time, such information is not specified... unless you remember to ask... and they bother to answer....


Just bought a tractor seat and a corded hammerdrill. Both were made in USA. I always ask when buying on eBay and 8 out of 10 times I do not get an answer. Guess they figure there is a reason for asking.


----------



## Jackofall1

Interesting web site I happened across, when trying to figure if the Milwaukee brand had something manufactured here

http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/tools.html


----------



## concretemasonry

itguy -

Shipping, especially by water is very, very cheap, especially with the very advanced ships made in Europe since the over-sized (length, width and weight) and faster ships that are too big for any bridge or canal, but make trip from China to the U.S. west coast with minimum fuel in 4 days less time for a trip than any others from China using a trained crew of 13 people plus cooks and stewards. After that, land transportation in the U.S. is a big cost factor.

China is also in a battle with cheap labor and have a rmed border to North Korea to stop the illegal anoens working for cheap wages (sounds like a similar U.S. problem), but hey have it under control quickly.

Also, the India call-centers for high tech assistance and service are slowly losing the business to other SE Asian countries that have a good knowledge and speak English well, but Indians can make more money locally in other technical businesses because of the superior educational system. - Many call centers are manned by Indian teen-agers after a 10 hour school day and doing homework since they have a great command of both English and American (they just shift gears).

A major fault is the American system that allows "Made in the U.S.A" to be used on almost anything thing. Other countries require "Made in XXX" if only using domestic parts. If imported parts from places like the U.S. or Mexico are used, is must say "Assembled in XXX using imported parts".

Buick is not really considered a luxury car in China and it is a poor third to Mercedes and BMW in respect and sales. Imports are not that common through-out China because they make more cars than any country, but have resisted some imports depending on the source.

Getting down to earth, importing is a "can of worms" where the best rise to the surface eventually, but the U.S. is falling behind just as badly as it is in education.

Dick


----------



## handy man88

Nevermind China, but do people have the same issue about not buying foreign if the product was made in Germany (some Bosch) or Sweden (some Husqvarna) instead?


----------



## junkcollector

handy man88 said:


> Nevermind China, but do people have the same issue about not buying foreign if the product was made in Germany (some Bosch) or Sweden (some Husqvarna) instead?


My personal experience has been that everything I bought that was made in Europe has been top notch. I really don't care where something is made, as long as it is quality product and it lasts.


----------



## concretemasonry

Chinese have qualms about buying and importing most items. A lot of the electronics components in medical equipment they buy for assembly into high-tech equipment come from the U.S. Many of electronic parts for TVs and computers come from either Mexico or S.E. Asia since they are not economic or available from the U.S.

Ever since WWII, they seem to have had some aversion to avoiding Japanese products except Toto toilets for $7,000 each. Also, they do buy American chicken, rice, lumber and wheat in addition to lending money to the U.S.

It is a strange puzzle to put together.

Dick


----------



## handy man88

junkcollector said:


> My personal experience has been that everything I bought that was made in Europe has been top notch. I really don't care where something is made, as long as it is quality product and it lasts.


I agree, but a lot of times, it's a balance between top notch and top cost.


----------



## handy man88

concretemasonry said:


> Chinese have qualms about buying and importing most items. A lot of the electronics components in medical equipment they buy for assembly into high-tech equipment come from the U.S. Many of electronic parts for TVs and computers come from either Mexico or S.E. Asia since they are not economic or available from the U.S.
> 
> Ever since WWII, they seem to have had some aversion to avoiding Japanese products except Toto toilets for $7,000 each. Also, they do buy American chicken, rice, lumber and wheat in addition to lending money to the U.S.
> 
> It is a strange puzzle to put together.
> 
> Dick


The Chinese have an aversion to buying Japanese? I think a lot of Chinese are only concerned about buying top quality.

What I recently learned is that a lot of Jews avoid buying German. Most traditional Jews you see would rather buy a Lexus than a BMW or Mercedes because of this.


----------



## forresth

handy man88 said:


> The Chinese have an aversion to buying Japanese? I think a lot of Chinese are only concerned about buying top quality.
> 
> What I recently learned is that a lot of Jews avoid buying German. Most traditional Jews you see would rather buy a Lexus than a BMW or Mercedes because of this.


....for the same reasons. 

Japan was not kind to China at all during WW2.


----------



## forresth

For me, I put Made in China (now in control of Macaou(sp?) and Hong-Kong) at the absolute bottom of the list. If I ever saw anything made in N. Korea or Iran, that might be bellow it.

China is a country that uses political prisoners as slave labor, likes to send us poison (my pets did plenty of puking back then, but were not eating the "official" tainted food), the drywall thing, generally builds crap, Tibet, threatens us with attacks if we stand by our allies and honor our treaties, puts major restriction on what they will allow to be imported, plays the currency game to our detriment and is the most polluting country in the world (I believe).

For me, there are 3 basic tiers:
Made in USA - most favored, and will spend more to get it.

Made in almost any country 

Made in China - least favored. I'll only buy if there is no other viable alternative.

I would tend to buy made in Canada over Made in Mexico, Germany over France and similar things like that; but in general Its USA, China, or who-ever


----------



## handy man88

forresth said:


> For me, I put Made in China (now in control of Macaou(sp?) and Hong-Kong) at the absolute bottom of the list. If I ever saw anything made in N. Korea or Iran, that might be bellow it.
> 
> China is a country that uses political prisoners as slave labor, likes to send us poison (my pets did plenty of puking back then, but were not eating the "official" tainted food), the drywall thing, generally builds crap, Tibet, threatens us with attacks if we stand by our allies and honor our treaties, puts major restriction on what they will allow to be imported, plays the currency game to our detriment and is the most polluting country in the world (I believe).
> 
> For me, there are 3 basic tiers:
> Made in USA - most favored, and will spend more to get it.
> 
> Made in almost any country
> 
> Made in China - least favored. I'll only buy if there is no other viable alternative.
> 
> I would tend to buy made in Canada over Made in Mexico, Germany over France and similar things like that; but in general Its USA, China, or who-ever


What about the slave labor in India?

In fact, the cost of getting things made in China is increasing, and they're starting to farm stuff out to Vietnam and India.

I guess you don't shop at Walmart where 99.5% of the stuff there is made in China.


----------



## forresth

handy man88 said:


> I guess you don't shop at Walmart where 99.5% of the stuff there is made in China.


I went there today and purchased Toys for my Daughter (made in USA) and Groceries (pretty sure all of it made or grown in North America and most or all of it in the USA)

I also called my Dad to see if he wanted a cheap back-up chainsaw (assembled in the USA) and considered some ammo (made in USA) and looked at their made in the Philipines rifle scopes then took a peak at the prices of many different 22 rifles, all made in the USA. I then headed by the electrical and perused some of their Blu-Rays, most filmed and produced in the USA, but admittedly, I didn't look at were the discs were made. I even glanced at the domestically printed tabloids (poor Regis), and gave my wife some crap about the gum she picked up, that I highly doubt was made in China

I wouldn't have though I rejected 199 shopping carts worth of Chinese products just to fill that one, but it must have been so. :whistling2:


----------



## Giles

forresth said:


> For me, I put Made in China (now in control of Macaou(sp?) and Hong-Kong) at the absolute bottom of the list. If I ever saw anything made in N. Korea or Iran, that might be bellow it.
> 
> China is a country that uses political prisoners as slave labor, likes to send us poison (my pets did plenty of puking back then, but were not eating the "official" tainted food), the drywall thing, generally builds crap, Tibet, threatens us with attacks if we stand by our allies and honor our treaties, puts major restriction on what they will allow to be imported, plays the currency game to our detriment and is the most polluting country in the world (I believe).
> 
> For me, there are 3 basic tiers:
> Made in USA - most favored, and will spend more to get it.
> 
> Made in almost any country
> 
> Made in China - least favored. I'll only buy if there is no other viable alternative.
> 
> I would tend to buy made in Canada over Made in Mexico, Germany over France and similar things like that; but in general Its USA, China, or who-ever


I figured there were a few people that felt like I do, and you are definately one. I agree 100% with what you stated.
And about finding goods made in U S A--I look at virtually everything I buy--more people should TAKE THE TIME to look. It will make a difference!


----------



## handy man88

forresth said:


> I went there today and purchased Toys for my Daughter (made in USA) and Groceries (pretty sure all of it made or grown in North America and most or all of it in the USA)
> 
> I also called my Dad to see if he wanted a cheap back-up chainsaw (assembled in the USA) and considered some ammo (made in USA) and looked at their made in the Philipines rifle scopes then took a peak at the prices of many different 22 rifles, all made in the USA. I then headed by the electrical and perused some of their Blu-Rays, most filmed and produced in the USA, but admittedly, I didn't look at were the discs were made. I even glanced at the domestically printed tabloids (poor Regis), and gave my wife some crap about the gum she picked up, that I highly doubt was made in China
> 
> I wouldn't have though I rejected 199 shopping carts worth of Chinese products just to fill that one, but it must have been so. :whistling2:


What chainsaw did you see that was assembled in the US? Is that company owned by a Chinese conglomerate?

Let me revise that to 70%+ from China, and another large percentage from other foreign lands (not european).

http://www.aflcio.org/corporatewatch/walmart/walmart_5.cfm


----------



## handy man88

Giles said:


> I figured there were a few people that felt like I do, and you are definately one. I agree 100% with what you stated.
> And about finding goods made in U S A--I look at virtually everything I buy--more people should TAKE THE TIME to look. It will make a difference!


I'm proud that my Ariens show thrower is made in the USA with a USA flag on it.

Given that, I also love my Japanese made Yamaha generator and my other Honda equipment.


----------



## Giles

handy man88 said:


> I'm proud that my Ariens show thrower is made in the USA with a USA flag on it.
> 
> Given that, I also love my Japanese made Yamaha generator and my other Honda equipment.


A lot of quality goods, not made in USA, come from other countries. It's just that I have never purchased a quality made item that came out of Communist China!
I just bought a seat for my tractor and it is made in U S A. These same "copyies" made in China, were much cheaper and I will not take the chance to find out their quality. 
I bought the seat off eBay and I bet I asked over 8 sellers where their seat was made and I only got one answer--that's the one I bought. They were proud to sell an American product.:thumbsup:
I need a hammerdrill and a worm drive saw. I have decided to buy a used one that I feel sure is made in U S A because all new, that I have looked at, are foreign made.
I thank I will have better luck with a worn American product then a new piece of China Junk:yes:


----------



## handy man88

Giles said:


> A lot of quality goods, not made in USA, come from other countries. It's just that I have never purchased a quality made item that came out of Communist China!
> I just bought a seat for my tractor and it is made in U S A. These same "copyies" made in China, were much cheaper and I will not take the chance to find out their quality.
> I bought the seat off eBay and I bet I asked over 8 sellers where their seat was made and I only got one answer--that's the one I bought. They were proud to sell an American product.:thumbsup:
> I need a hammerdrill and a worm drive saw. I have decided to buy a used one that I feel sure is made in U S A because all new, that I have looked at, are foreign made.
> I thank I will have better luck with a worn American product then a new piece of China Junk:yes:


I enjoy my Bosch hammer drill and don't have issues with products made in Europe.

Again, it's a cost vs. quality balance. If someone is not a professional contractor, buying a high end worm gear circular saw may not make sense for a onetime job that can be achieved by getting something like Ryobi that's 1/3 the cost or a Craftsman saw that's also made in China.

In fact, buying cheap tools (e.g. tin snips, saws, etc.) from Harbor Freight often meets the needs of the average homeowner.


----------



## Giles

handy man88 said:


> I enjoy my Bosch hammer drill and don't have issues with products made in Europe.
> 
> Again, it's a cost vs. quality balance. If someone is not a professional contractor, buying a high end worm gear circular saw may not make sense for a onetime job that can be achieved by getting something like Ryobi that's 1/3 the cost or a Craftsman saw that's also made in China.
> 
> In fact, buying cheap tools (e.g. tin snips, saws, etc.) from Harbor Freight often meets the needs of the average homeowner.


I have to agree with you about the average homeowner. However, I do all my remodeling and repair plus all my mechanical jobs. I am just blessed with the talent to do so and to have places like this to get information for help.
I have always made it a practice to buy quality tools, regardless of how much I plan to use. Don't want to be stopped with a defective or inferior tool. Even if you buy quality, sometimes you get bit:thumbsup:


----------



## forresth

handy man88 said:


> What chainsaw did you see that was assembled in the US? Is that company owned by a Chinese conglomerate?
> 
> Let me revise that to 70%+ from China, and another large percentage from other foreign lands (not european).
> 
> http://www.aflcio.org/corporatewatch/walmart/walmart_5.cfm


I think it was this saw;
http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CEMQ8wIwAw#
I remember it was a Poulan (owned by Huskivarna) 42cc. They had 3 or 4 Poulan saws in stock.

I wouldn't consider the AFL-CIO is an honest and unbiased source of information on Walmart (or anything for that matter).

Even if it is 2/3 China, thats still more Non-China selection than any other store with in driving distance.

Time to let go of your hate :no:

ps. I considered an Airens snowblower, but went for a cheaper, much more solidly built and better featured, Made in USA Poulan I got from Sam's club (a division of Walmart).


----------



## forresth

Giles said:


> Even if you buy quality, sometimes you get bit:thumbsup:


Well, isn't that the truth!

Too many companies mortgage their good name for a quick buck. A good indicator of that going on is; "Where is it made now?" SteelCase office furniture is an example. Word is they've been letting quality slip for a few years while turning bigger profits and recently they announce shutting down their MI plant and one or two others to move all production to Mexico.


----------



## Giles

forresth said:


> Well, isn't that the truth!
> 
> Too many companies mortgage their good name for a quick buck. A good indicator of that going on is; "Where is it made now?" SteelCase office furniture is an example. Word is they've been letting quality slip for a few years while turning bigger profits and recently they announce shutting down their MI plant and one or two others to move all production to Mexico.[/quote
> I think one of the greatest problems with China made products is not design but quality of manufacturing materials.
> A few years ago, I purchased a starter for my Case Backhoe. A Case starter was over $300.00 and this is an old machine. I found several for $150.00 on eBay and the seller stated they had very few complaints over the sale of several hundred.
> Well, I bought one and it worked fine for about 10 crankings and then it went out. Right in the middle of a big job:furious:
> I tore the starter apart and found that it was desighned exactly as the original starter. However everything was cheaply made and the brush holders were broke. (rotten steel?).
> I trashed the starter and bought a Factory Case starter and have had No problems sinse.:thumbsup:
> I just finished reading several reviews of wormdrive circular saws. All these Namebrand American saws are now made in China and the quality has disappeared


----------



## handy man88

forresth said:


> I think it was this saw;
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CEMQ8wIwAw#
> I remember it was a Poulan (owned by Huskivarna) 42cc. They had 3 or 4 Poulan saws in stock.
> 
> I wouldn't consider the AFL-CIO is an honest and unbiased source of information on Walmart (or anything for that matter).
> 
> Even if it is 2/3 China, thats still more Non-China selection than any other store with in driving distance.
> 
> Time to let go of your hate :no:
> 
> ps. I considered an Airens snowblower, but went for a cheaper, much more solidly built and better featured, Made in USA Poulan I got from Sam's club (a division of Walmart).


Maybe it's time for you to let go of your hate for China. They must be doing something right if Walmart's merchandise is majority made in China. I know you're trying to feel less guilty shopping at Walmart and Sam's club, but you need to deal with reality. If Walmart wasn't making money off China products, there would be no Walmart for you to shop in.

Keep in mind that just because your Poulan saw says made in the USA, it's probably more complicated than that. Most of the parts are probably made in China and then assembled in the US.

Ariens crushes Poulan anyday when it comes to lawn and snow care. You never see a contractor pro use Poulan. That's reality, no matter what you think.


----------



## eaglesalz

Thanks for the original post, as I am looking for a new battery drill, (my previous was a 24v 3ah Bosch made in Switzerland, probally as rare as rocking horse **** nowadays) but sold that still working fine and bought a Makita 18v Lith, made in Japan (I suppose better than China) but now the low gear has gone, I suppose I could get it repaired but as it is 2 years old I was looking for a new one made in the Western world, but Bosch, dewalt, metabo etc are all made in the far east and now I know milwaukee are to (I thought these were American). I don't care about the factory being owned by the manufacture or if the quality is good, the manufacture should look after his own country first. Bring back ELU and the likes. Still at least Festool are still German, will look at their drills, I have their routers, sanders etc and I don't mind paying the extra, because in the long run you save money. I still have Elu routers, sanders which are still going strong after 20 years and if they were around today I would upgrade them. I even have a Elektra Beckum cross cut saw that is from 1991 and still running. So if anyone can tell me of any other drills that are made in the west, please let me know.


----------



## Mr Chips

eaglesalz said:


> bought a Makita 18v Lith, made in Japan (I suppose better than China) but now the low gear has gone, I suppose I could get it repaired but as it is 2 years old I was looking for a new one


Is there a Makita service center where you live? I thought there Lithium tools carry a 3 year warranty


----------



## eaglesalz

Thanks for that, in the UK most tools have a 1 year except the likes of Festool, Mafell etc that have 3 years. Will look into that.


----------



## Mr Chips

didn't realize you were across the way. makita uk is showing one year on their website http://www.makitauk.com/index.asp?menu_id=108


----------



## eaglesalz

Oh yes, lovely and sunny here (not really, raining here). It seems you get a better deal over there and also some that are not available here in the UK. I also found out that mainland europe have to have 2 years mandatory on their electrical goods, don't know if that includes tools though.


----------



## A Squared

KUI****G said:


> I spent $2xx on a 18V Milwaukee Drill... It is New. Though, Just found out it was made in China... the battery is made in Japan.... I didn't know a brand like "Milwaukee" could be made in China....
> 
> expensive lesson for me.... well let's hope this tool will not fail fast.... I bought it from Ebay... so too bad cannot refund...



This surprises you how? 

Walk into Home Depot. Look at the box on each Milwaukee tool. You will find that virtually all of them are made in China. Even the industrial, professional, not for the do-it-yourselfer tools like the Hole Hawg and the portable bandsawswhich you might expect are still made in the US. Nope, China


----------



## Red Squirrel

Sadly, everything seems to be made in China these days. It's pretty sad that these companies are supporting child slavery instead of supporting the local economy. Anything to save a few bucks.

Even steel rubble from the world trade center has/is being sent to China for reprocessing. So wrong. 

What pisses me off is China will cut lot of corners to make something cheaper, often at the expense of safety.

Chinese Drywall and Mattel Toys to name a few of the big ones. Yet, we still buy from them. Why don't we learn from this and stop it? At the end of the day, they saved a few bucks. It's sad, really.


----------



## handy man88

Red Squirrel said:


> Sadly, everything seems to be made in China these days. It's pretty sad that these companies are supporting child slavery instead of supporting the local economy. Anything to save a few bucks.
> 
> Even steel rubble from the world trade center has/is being sent to China for reprocessing. So wrong.
> 
> What pisses me off is China will cut lot of corners to make something cheaper, often at the expense of safety.
> 
> Chinese Drywall and Mattel Toys to name a few of the big ones. Yet, we still buy from them. Why don't we learn from this and stop it? At the end of the day, they saved a few bucks. It's sad, really.


You can't really avoid anything of this unless you are a survivalist who lives off the fat of the land.


----------



## WirelessG

Red Squirrel said:


> Sadly, everything seems to be made in China these days. It's pretty sad that these companies are supporting child slavery instead of supporting the local economy. Anything to save a few bucks.
> 
> Even steel rubble from the world trade center has/is being sent to China for reprocessing. So wrong.
> 
> What pisses me off is China will cut lot of corners to make something cheaper, often at the expense of safety.
> 
> Chinese Drywall and Mattel Toys to name a few of the big ones. Yet, we still buy from them. Why don't we learn from this and stop it? At the end of the day, they saved a few bucks. It's sad, really.


The problem is that the giant plasma you just bought from best buy for $900 would cost $3,500 if it were made in the US. Consumer love the low prices. Unfortunately all of our cash is going to China and one day we'll have none and they'll have it all.


----------



## Giles

WirelessG said:


> The problem is that the giant plasma you just bought from best buy for $900 would cost $3,500 if it were made in the US. Consumer love the low prices. Unfortunately all of our cash is going to China and *one day we'll have none and they'll have it all*.


*It appears that day has come*

I have aproblem with ANYTHING made in Communist China. I have never owned a quality product from this country.
I am looking for an electric pole saw, and so far, everything I have checked is made in China.
Eventually I will find one--Maybe even used---because I figure a used saw made in any other country will be better then new Chinese:thumbup:


----------



## toolaholic

What's weird is I just bought 2 pairs of new balance sneakers(one for home and one for work) that are made in USA. They are wm846wns.


----------



## Giles

toolaholic said:


> What's weird is I just bought 2 pairs of new balance sneakers(one for home and one for work) that are made in USA. They are wm846wns.


You are so correct--That's the only sneakers I wear and I just bought a new pair last week, however some NB are Chinese as NB state in their label. I always check the tongue to be sure:thumbup:. Got them at Kohls


----------



## handy man88

toolaholic said:


> What's weird is I just bought 2 pairs of new balance sneakers(one for home and one for work) that are made in USA. They are wm846wns.


There was a news report recently that if the president negotiates a free trade agreement with Vietnam, that NB shoe plants could close in the US and all that work shipped there.

Given that, NB has a lot of their clothing made overseas. I have several articles of shirts/shorts that are made there.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...manufacturer/2011/07/22/gIQAZsq9eI_story.html

FWIW, I think Ariens still makes of there equipment here in the US. My snow thrower proudly has the Made in the USA (with flag) sticker on it.


----------



## toolaholic

handy man88 said:


> There was a news report recently that if the president negotiates a free trade agreement with Vietnam, that NB shoe plants could close in the US and all that work shipped there.
> 
> Given that, NB has a lot of their clothing made overseas. I have several articles of shirts/shorts that are made there.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...manufacturer/2011/07/22/gIQAZsq9eI_story.html
> 
> FWIW, I think Ariens still makes of there equipment here in the US. My snow thrower proudly has the Made in the USA (with flag) sticker on it.


 Both my Ariend ST5 + 2(bought in 96) Sno Thro and Ariens professional lawn mower(bought in 06-I assume the Honda GXV-160 engine is japan) are USA! Hooray for Ariens! FWIW I took the Troybilt TB 672 leaf sweep wheeled blower back to Lowes-I hated the mexican Briggs engine! I got a Billy Goat F601S w/ the Suburu Robin(made in USA) engine on it! BUT I paid dearly for USA made;the Troy Bilt was $400,the Billy Goat close to $700 w/ tax!


----------



## Giles

I need an ELECTRIC (not battery) Powered Pole Chain Saw. Of all the brands I have checked, all are Communist China made.:furious:
I may be Forced to support a Communist Country


----------



## toolaholic

Giles said:


> I need an ELECTRIC (not battery) Powered Pole Chain Saw. Of all the brands I have checked, all are Communist China made.:furious:
> I may be Forced to support a Communist Country


 How bout these Stihls although they are gas! http://www.stihlusa.com/polepruners/


----------



## Clutchcargo

I love my made in the USA, Milwaukee Sazall. Unless something catastrophic happens, I'll keep it forever. 
With that said, I just gifted my wife a new Blendtec blender for her coffee shop. 100% made in the USA. Price, $900.


----------



## handy man88

Giles said:


> I need an ELECTRIC (not battery) Powered Pole Chain Saw. Of all the brands I have checked, all are Communist China made.:furious:
> I may be Forced to support a Communist Country


You probably already do, assuming you have a 401k or investments in securities.


----------



## Giles

handy man88 said:


> You probably already do, assuming you have a 401k or investments in securities.


I have little control of that--but I can choose not to buy an item:thumbup:


----------



## jerryk1234

KUI****G said:


> I spent $2xx on a 18V Milwaukee Drill... It is New. Though, Just found out it was made in China... the battery is made in Japan.... I didn't know a brand like "Milwaukee" could be made in China....


*** actually Milwaukee is OWNED by a Chinese company...

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milwaukee_Electric_Tool_Corporation

- JerryK


----------



## rusty baker

jerryk1234 said:


> *** actually Milwaukee is OWNED by a Chinese company...
> 
> See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milwaukee_Electric_Tool_Corporation
> 
> - JerryK


The U.S. is owned by China.:furious:


----------



## turbo4

jombres said:


> from the standpoint of product quality, if a factory is set up right from the originating company, with tolerances, good supplies, training of employees, and high degree of automation and quality control, then it matters not where in the world a factory produces products, except that in the end, the cost of production is lower due to labor cost.
> 
> from the standpoint of product image, brand, reliability, etc, i like you held the belief that made in usa was better, for tools like milwaukee, porter-cable, craftsman (for hand tools) and (some) DeWalt.
> 
> Unfortunately, we americans want the best products, at the best prices. on one hand, I want to be able to buy an american made product, high quality, support my american brethren in th emanufacturing sector, and all of that. On the other hand, we also want good wages and benefits to accomplish our work. how can we pay $15-20 per hour per employee, plus provide him/her with good benefits like medical, dental, 401k, etc, so that they are satisfied and can raise a family, or at least supplement a spouse's income, and, still produce a product that when it hits the retail level, is still affordable? and be able to compete, against other manufacturers that have already made the move to manufacturing in china, taiwan, mexico, etc, to lower their production costs in order to bring a reasonable product to market. Its difficult. I think it all begins with us consumers too. we have to be willing to seek out and desire more costly american made goods to support our own countrymen and economy.
> 
> only if all american consumers ceased buying cheaper products imported by the likes of wal-mart and target, would manufacturers and retailers alter the supply chains back the other way. until then, each purchase we all make, whether we like it or not (sometimes you have no choice, the item is made where its made and thats it) is another step closer to the "Chin-ification of the United States"


One word solves all of this. Tariffs. And yes i do know the date on this post is ancient. Still very relevant today though.


----------



## Brian Ski

turbo4 said:


> One word solves all of this. Tariffs. And yes i do know the date on this post is ancient. Still very relevant today though.


Yes an old post. You are saying import taxes. I am in the biz and you should hear people cry when I tell them import taxes are due. WHAT?? Why so much??? Listen to the news...

BTW I just went to Menards and looking for a good drill bit. Every brand they had on the shelf had made in china on the back. Chinese quality all depends on what the compnany is specifying for materials. I would still want to buy here, if I can find it. Very little is made here anymore.


----------



## turbo4

Brian Ski said:


> Very little is made here anymore.


Therin lies the problem. What country can survive making nothing and just selling each other foreign made goods. Automation will further kill jobs.so we cant afford to give them all away. I am far from rich but ill gladly pay more for goods made by my neighbor to keep americans employed.


----------



## SW Dweller

_As far as the costs - it still baffles me that it's cheaper to build, say, a washing machine in China, ship it 1/2 - 3/4 the way around the world than build it in Kansas and ship it 1,500 miles. Labor costs can't be that much more expensive in the USA.... _
I will take this one step farther, the scrap metal to make the new metal comes from the USA. 
That is two trips across the Pacific and its still cheaper? There must be some huge economy of scale for this to work. 

I have heard that the labor cost is not the problem it is the benifit and protection that costs so much. IE workman's comp. And any retirement that the companies may pay.

I will buy disposable stuff made in China. Hole saws and concrete bits. It is not going to last long anyway. I always weight the cost of USA and Foreign. It is so hard to find a lot of products that are made here now.


----------



## Oso954

itguy08 said:


> Labor costs can't be that much more expensive in the USA....


You can research that if you want to for specific jobs. But to supply an example, an Ironworkers median salary in China is CYN 50,000 ($7,808 USD). The US Ironworker median salary is $55,040 or slight over 7 times as much. When you consider benefits, it would be even more.

Our overtime work compensation is more liberal than the Chinese. For projects with a lot of OT Hours, Ironworkers can earn substantially more than the stated median wage, especially in higher cost of living areas.


----------



## turbo4

itguy08 said:


> Labor costs can't be that much more expensive in the USA....


Not only China, but the minimum wage was just increased in mexico. Its now 80c an hour WITH the increase.Some zones are higher. Very hard to compete in that price range.





What is the minimum wage in Mexico - The Mazatlan Post


Mexican President Andres Manuel Lopez Obrador lifted the minimum wage by 20 percent for workers in most parts of the country, following a 16 percent hike in 2019. Those earning the minimum wage in Mexico now make 123.22 pesos, or about $6.53 a day. Lopez Obrador’s administration, which rose to...



themazatlanpost.com


----------



## Brian Ski

China has a communist society. You are required to work, but you get paid very little. On the other hand you get free health care, free housing, pretty sure free food too. BUT it is not very fancy at all( living at the poverty line) unless you can get skilled jobs that pay more, or part of the "party". Which means "know" someone.


----------

